# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Tarentella

## nickster60

Does anyone have a good version of the Tarantella. Or any other Italian sheet music. 

Thank You 
Nick

----------


## Jim Garber

There are many tarantellas -- it is the name of a dance. Whcih one are you looking for. 

Here is a whole thread discussing tarantellas.

----------


## nickster60

I would just really like to play some Italian music. I am looking for some sheet music for some Italian songs. When I was a kid going to weddings everyone did the tarantella. I don't know what version but everyone loved it.

----------


## Jim Garber

I have a few Italian tunes at this link (esp toward the bottom of the page).

Also: try this one: Traditional Italian Tunes

----------


## harper

Nick, the thread that Jim Garber gave you mentions a book Mandolin Melodies by Sheri F. Mignano Crawford, Zighi Baci Publishing, http://www.zighibaci.com/.  It's a great resource.  I wrote flute and clarinet parts for my band for Tarantella Napoletana, also called the Wedding Tarantella.  The tune is in this book.  We play it on accordion and woodwinds, but you can probably adapt it readily for mandolins.

I also love Speranze Perdute on Jim Garber's site.  It is in Ms. Mignano's book, too, with 2 mandolin parts.

Lastly, there is a band in Australia called Zumpa.  They have a book of Italian tunes for purchase and you can get a free sample here: http://archive.wongawillicolonialdan...patunebook.php.

harper

----------


## brunello97

'Tis the season:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F32vm...eature=related

Buon Natale, y'all!

Mick

----------


## Mandophile

yes, what would you like? I've got several I can email as PDFs.  Sheri

----------


## nickster60

That would be great Sherri

Some of the more popular songs or must have songs would be great. I recognize most of the songs but I dont know them by name.

Merry Christmas to all

----------


## Mandophile

here are some tarantellas--that should get you going. I have more... Happy New Year!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Sevelos

----------


## JeffD

Jim beat me too it.

----------

